# How can Venezuela be rescued?



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*

More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.

Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.

A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.

“We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.

Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.




 

Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018

More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage

Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent


----------



## BlackFlag

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent


They can be rescued by the price of oil shooting back up to where it used to be.  Trump’s helping with that.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

BlackFlag said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> They can be rescued by the price of oil shooting back up to where it used to be.  Trump’s helping with that.
Click to expand...


The problem is that Maduro has caused their oil industry to decline.
Chavez kicked out the Oil companies that know how to extract the oil and refine it.


----------



## WillowTree

No! America should not rescue Venezuela nor any other country for that matter!


----------



## BlackFlag

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> They can be rescued by the price of oil shooting back up to where it used to be.  Trump’s helping with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that Maduro has caused their oil industry to decline.
> Chavez kicked out the Oil companies that know how to extract the oil and refine it.
Click to expand...

The price of oil collapsed a few years back, and so did Venezuela.  Maduro had nothing to do with oil’s price.


----------



## Syriusly

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent



I think what is happening in Venezuela is horrible. 

Really think America invading it will make things better?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

No.  The Venezuelan people got them selves into their current mess because the Left was able to harass, protest, out-scream & demonize ANY AND ALL OPPOSITION until finally there was noone left to fight.  Left wing Socialist radicals called the opposition "Bigots" and claimed only the Socialists "cared about poor children"....today, millions are starving in Socialist dominated Venezuela.

Hard working people on the Right (the ones who actually carried Venezuela) were too busy making a living to protest.  While they toiled, the Left continued to spread propaganda and lies and FEW stood against it.  The Right "hoped" good would prevail and was timid and passive.

That's when the left won and their Constitution fell.  Too many people in Venezuela stood by quietly while the Left seized more and more power and control.   The Socialist used propaganda to shame the Right wing into silence and the Right wing obeyed....quietly.

The longer the Right Wing opposition put off showing courage, the harder and harder it got until finally guns across the nation of Venezuela were seized in 2012 setting the stage for a Dictator to seize power.

They got the dictator they deserved.  All that was required was for the opposition to remain silent.
They dug their own hole.   They will have to man up., grow some balls and fight their way out of the mess THEY allowed.

Freedom is not FREE.  Surprise!!

If we intervene now the Socialists will simply say the USA interfered with the "Great Progress" they were making...and Socialists in the USa will use that to their advantage here at home.


----------



## william the wie

BasicHumanUnit said:


> No.  The Venezuelan people got them selves into their current mess because the Left was able to harass, protest, out-scream & demonize ANY AND ALL OPPOSITION until finally there was noone left to fight.  Left wing Socialist radicals called the opposition "Bigots" and claimed only the Socialists "cared about poor children"....today, millions are starving in Socialist dominated Venezuela.
> 
> That's when the left won and their Constitution fell.  Too many people in Venezuela stood by quietly while the Left seized more and more power and control.   The Socialist used propaganda to shame the Right wing into silence and the Right wing obeyed....quietly.
> 
> The longer the Right Wing opposition put off showing courage, the harder and harder it got until finally guns across the nation of Venezuela were seized in 2012 setting the stage for a Dictator to seize power.
> 
> They got the dictator they deserved.  All that was required was for the opposition to remain silent.
> They dug their own hole.   They will have to man up., grow some balls and fight their way out of the mess THEY allowed.
> 
> Freedom is not FREE.  Surprise!!
> 
> If we intervene now the Socialists will simply say the USA interfered with the "Great Progress" they were making...and Socialists in the USa will use that to their advantage here at home.


 all through the third world as well


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

BasicHumanUnit said:


> No.  The Venezuelan people got them selves into their current mess because the Left was able to harass, protest, out-scream & demonize ANY AND ALL OPPOSITION until finally there was noone left to fight.  Left wing Socialist radicals called the opposition "Bigots" and claimed only the Socialists "cared about poor children"....today, millions are starving in Socialist dominated Venezuela.
> 
> That's when the left won and their Constitution fell.  Too many people in Venezuela stood by quietly while the Left seized more and more power and control.   The Socialist used propaganda to shame the Right wing into silence and the Right wing obeyed....quietly.
> 
> The longer the Right Wing opposition put off showing courage, the harder and harder it got until finally guns across the nation of Venezuela were seized in 2012 setting the stage for a Dictator to seize power.
> 
> They got the dictator they deserved.  All that was required was for the opposition to remain silent.
> They dug their own hole.   They will have to man up., grow some balls and fight their way out of the mess THEY allowed.
> 
> Freedom is not FREE.  Surprise!!
> 
> If we intervene now the Socialists will simply say the USA interfered with the "Great Progress" they were making...and Socialists in the USa will use that to their advantage here at home.



The big socialist lie is that they will help the poor and make everyone equal. The truth is that Socialist are nothing but looters who enslave the middle class. Venezulea will need a revolution to get Moduro out of power.


----------



## william the wie

It could just collapse.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent


maybe a volcano can erupt and then the other countries can come in with humanitarian aide to bail their sorry asses out.  Worked for Puerto Rico.....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

william the wie said:


> all through the third world as well



Mexico is now headed that way.   You're right.  It's startling.  People in modern societies have completely taken freedom for granted.
in their nice luxurious homes and apartments driving their shiny new cars, food always available to the point of mass obesity.  They've forgotten (or never knew) that it wasn't long ago that getting a hot bath meant heating water over an open fire.  People today are weak and ill prepared to fight for their freedom.   Perfect plucking for evil men.

They've forgotten that freedom and comfort are not free and that evil men are ALWAYS looking to conquer the world at the cost of misery to millions.

And here we are in the USA allowing SOCIALISTS who have no problem bragging that their intent is to redistribute wealth and make many changes that go directly against the Constitution that made this nation great...a chance to move into our Congress and take position of authority across the nation.   What kind of absolute imbeciles are we who realize this is wrong, yet aren't actively fighting it?

We see what happened in Venezuela when Socialists take over.  Why are we casually looking the other way as the EXACT SAME movements are set in motion here in the USA?

Madness is seeing the same thing occurring....and expecting different results.


----------



## Mr Natural

Not our problem.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mr Clean said:


> Not our problem.


Maybe not your problem, but is sure is a problem for the US with all the idiots screaming that Socialist is all about FAIRNESS......Bunch of dumbass idiots...


----------



## flewism

Haven't American investors and corporations lost enough in Venezuela?  Once they overthrow their current government maybe we can help, but we cannot get involved until then.

How Venezuela Ruined Its Oil Industry


*Case study: the nationalization of the Venezuelan oil industry*
08/07/2017





 
varuseyqwqxbdftqwq
  




*Patrick Childress*
Attorney
Sidley Austin LLP, Washington, DC

Venezuela is home to the largest proved oil reserves in the western hemisphere, but for a variety of reasons—lack of capital and technical know-how and an unstable government, to name a few—it has never harnessed the full potential of this valuable resource. In the early 1990s, the Venezuelan government hoped to accelerate development in the oil sector through the Apertura Petrolera, or "oil opening." Through this program, Venezuela invited and incentivized foreign investment to help it develop its vast petroleum resources.

The Apertura worked. Major international operators like ConocoPhillips, ExxonMobil Corp., Chevron Corp., Total SA, Statoil ASA, and BP PLC brought new technology and expertise to bear, increasing production and reserves.

Soon, however, Hugo Chavez swept into power on a message of populism and resource nationalism. The new president and his government began passing measures that hurt international operators, including but not limited to the following:

• Increasing royalty rates to be paid to the state.

• Exacting an "extraction tax" on each barrel of crude produced.

• Raising the income tax rate for heavy crude projects.

In 2007, the Chavez government passed its most extreme measure: a nationalization program that would transfer ownership of international oil projects to "mixed companies," in which the Venezuelan state would hold a majority interest.

Chevron, Total, Statoil, and BP all complied with the government's demands and negotiated terms to cede ownership rights to the state. ConocoPhillips and ExxonMobil, however, refused. Instead, these two companies sued Venezuela's government for $30 billion and $15 billion, respectively.

The basis of these claims were bilateral investment treaties—international agreements between two countries that protect foreign investors and provide for dispute resolution before a panel of independent arbitrators.

In 2014, an international arbitration tribunal ordered Venezuela to pay ExxonMobil compensation of $1.6 billion—an amount that was later reduced. ConocoPhillips is still awaiting its award of damages, but the tribunal hearing its claim has already declared that the Venezuelan government breached its international obligations.

ConocoPhillips and ExxonMobil are not alone. To date, the Venezuelan government has faced at least 13 oil and gas-related international arbitration claims from foreign companies. While it is defending these costly claims, the government is suffering from flagging domestic production as the industry flounders under state control.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

food looting


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coming soon to a town near you

If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

flewism said:


> Haven't American investors and corporations lost enough in Venezuela?  Once they overthrow their current government maybe we can help, but we cannot get involved until then.
> 
> The Apertura worked. Major international operators like ConocoPhillips, ExxonMobil Corp., Chevron Corp., Total SA, Statoil ASA, and BP PLC brought new technology and expertise to bear, increasing production and reserves.
> 
> Soon, however, Hugo Chavez swept into power on a message of populism and resource nationalism. The new president and his government began passing measures that hurt international operators, including but not limited to the following:
> 
> • Increasing royalty rates to be paid to the state.
> 
> • Exacting an "extraction tax" on each barrel of crude produced.
> 
> • Raising the income tax rate for heavy crude projects..



On one hand you can blame greedy corporations for helping the Socialists in Venezuela.
They felt secure with their contracts in hand and all their smart lawyers.  

What they didn't count on is that Socialists and Communists don't give a shit about your lawyers and your signed contracts.
When they've got what they want out of you.....they'll tell you to take a hike...keeping whatever you can't take as theirs.

The USA works under assumption that Law & Order rules.   Socialists and Communists, not so much.


----------



## depotoo

Next up would be Nicaragua.


----------



## DOTR

BlackFlag said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Should America rescue Venezuela on the condition that the Maduro regime step down and allow a new government to be formed?*
> 
> More than 50 countries urged Venezuela on Thursday to receive aid due to the country’s food and medicine shortages.
> 
> Many Venezuelans under the socialist Maduro regime have reverted back to a bartering system to acquire food and medicine.
> 
> A June U.N. report said “Venezuelan security forces are suspected of killing hundreds,” yet the police and government were immune from the consequences.
> 
> “We are projecting a surge in inflation to 1,000,000 percent by end-2018 to signal that the situation in Venezuela is similar to that in Germany in 1923 or Zimbabwe in the late 2000’s,” said Alejandro Werner, the director of the IMF’s Western Hemisphere Department.
> 
> Conditions in the country have worsened, causing Venezuelans to flee to countries like Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and the United States. Colombia has particularly seen an influx of 250,000 Venezuelans since August, with 3,000 people still flowing into the country each day according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> View attachment 206929
> 
> Inflation In Venezuela On Track To Reach 1 Million Percent In 2018
> 
> More Than 50 Countries Urge Venezuela To Get Aid Due To Food And Medicine Shortage
> 
> Many Venezuelans Forced To Use A Barter System As Inflation Rate Hits 40,000 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> They can be rescued by the price of oil shooting back up to where it used to be.  Trump’s helping with that.
Click to expand...


  Oy vey that was an ignorant statement.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.



'growing Socialist threat'

LOL


----------



## depotoo

Syriusly said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...





Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections

Just a start for ya


----------



## Mr Natural

She just scares the shit out of you people,  doesn’t she.

Pussies!


----------



## WillowTree

Mr Clean said:


> She just scares the shit out of you people,  doesn’t she.
> 
> Pussies!





Ewe wanna end up like Venezuela ?////


----------



## Votto

Don't look now but the US is on the verge.

Dims are mounting for the final assault.  All they need is a down turn in the economy or something for people to look to them for an alternative.

Scary stuff.


----------



## WillowTree

Votto said:


> Don't look now but the US is on the verge.
> 
> Dims are mounting for the final assault.  All they need is a down turn in the economy or something for people to look to them for an alternative.
> 
> Scary stuff.


They haven’t told us how they intend to pay for it!


----------



## Votto

WillowTree said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look now but the US is on the verge.
> 
> Dims are mounting for the final assault.  All they need is a down turn in the economy or something for people to look to them for an alternative.
> 
> Scary stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> They haven’t told us how they intend to pay for it!
Click to expand...

Pay for what?

What does government actually pay?

No, they just run up trillion dollar deficits.


----------



## Syriusly

depotoo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
Click to expand...


LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?

There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.

Far fewer than there used to be.


----------



## Votto

Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?
> 
> There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.
> 
> Far fewer than there used to be.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked, Bernie would have won the nomination had Hillary not fixed it.

The public educational system have programmed kids to hate capitalism and not be taught the historical evils of socialism.

Hell, they ever tell kids that the Nazi party were not really socialists.


----------



## WillowTree

Syriusly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?
> 
> There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.
> 
> Far fewer than there used to be.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Syriusly

Votto said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?
> 
> There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.
> 
> Far fewer than there used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, Bernie would have won the nomination had Hillary not fixed it.
> 
> The public educational system have programmed kids to hate capitalism and not be taught the historical evils of socialism.
> 
> Hell, they ever tell kids that the Nazi party were not really socialists.
Click to expand...


Well since the NAZI party was no more socialist- than the Democratic Republic of China is Democratic.......

The Right wing sure doesn't want to admit its connection to the right wing philosophies of the Nazi's.


----------



## AZGAL

Maduro is a disaster. Although Chavez made some mistakes, he was able to bring a passion for the people to the frontlines of his unique effort. Too bad Chavez was not sophisticated enough to maximize their oil interests. Someday Venezuela will have a bright future. For now, many countries will have a "little Venezuela" inside their/ our borders as legal immigrants.


----------



## Mr Natural

WillowTree said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just scares the shit out of you people,  doesn’t she.
> 
> Pussies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe wanna end up like Venezuela ?////
Click to expand...



Yeah, right, we're gonna end up just like Venezuela.

Take your pills and go back to bed.


----------



## TNHarley

Syriusly said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to a town near you
> 
> If we continue to ignore the growing Socialist threat right here on our own door step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?
> 
> There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.
> 
> Far fewer than there used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, Bernie would have won the nomination had Hillary not fixed it.
> 
> The public educational system have programmed kids to hate capitalism and not be taught the historical evils of socialism.
> 
> Hell, they ever tell kids that the Nazi party were not really socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since the NAZI party was no more socialist- than the Democratic Republic of China is Democratic.......
> 
> The Right wing sure doesn't want to admit its connection to the right wing philosophies of the Nazi's.
Click to expand...

NAZIs were socialists based off nationalism. They call that fascism..
Does it really matter anyways? Tyrants are tyrants.


----------



## Votto

TNHarley said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'growing Socialist threat'
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206939
> Democratic Socialists of America  Resistance Rising, sound familiar?
> Congressional Progressive Caucus : Home
> Four socialist-backed candidates win Pennsylvania legislative primaries
> Socialist Equality Party wins significant vote in California primary elections
> 
> Just a start for ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- again what 'growing' socialist threat?
> 
> There have always been people calling themselves socialists running for office in the United States.
> 
> Far fewer than there used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, Bernie would have won the nomination had Hillary not fixed it.
> 
> The public educational system have programmed kids to hate capitalism and not be taught the historical evils of socialism.
> 
> Hell, they ever tell kids that the Nazi party were not really socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since the NAZI party was no more socialist- than the Democratic Republic of China is Democratic.......
> 
> The Right wing sure doesn't want to admit its connection to the right wing philosophies of the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were socialists based off nationalism. They call that fascism..
> Does it really matter anyways? Tyrants are tyrants.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes it does matter.

Here you had a formula for world conquest and mass genocide.  So how did they do it?  They did it through collectivism.

They did it by purchasing the souls of the populace through a lavish welfare system.  Also, they had the spoils of war sent back home to the families.

As I said, they had a higher standard of living than those in allied countries.  It was enough for a war weary populace steeped in genocide turn their collective heads and ignore it.

Also, collectivism creates world conquering war machines.  To keep up with Europe, the US transformed their governments into a collectivist government in order to compete militarily.  Both Wilson and FDR helped do this.  Since that time, the US can't but help be in a war somewhere.  It's like creating a Frankenstein and then trying to control it.


----------

